# aMsn et la Cam, toujours des bugs...



## Hakton (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai mis les drivers de logitech pour ma cam et ça me met :







Pouvez-vous m'aidez svp ?


C'est loin d'être la première fois que j'ai des problèmes avc aMsn et la cam...
Est-ce que ça existe aMsn sans bugs !!!??


----------



## chroukin (25 Février 2006)

Est-ce que tu as vérifié que lorsque tu fais appel à ta webcam avec aMSN, celle-ci ne soit pas utilisée par un autre logiciel (comme Capture de Logitech par exemple) ?

Et quel modèle de webcam as-tu ?


----------



## Hakton (25 Février 2006)

Oui, rien d'autre n'est utilisé.

C'est une Logitech quick pro 4000 (si je me souviens bien lol)


----------



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

Regarde dans l'aide Logitech peut-être que ton erreur est répertoriée. Sinon contacte directement Logitech


----------



## Hakton (26 Février 2006)

Oki, merci, je verrai ça.
Mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que chez certains contacts ça marche.


----------



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

Peut-être une question de pare-feu chez ton contact ou chez toi


----------



## Hakton (26 Février 2006)

Net Barrier peut engendrer ce genre de problème ?


----------



## chroukin (26 Février 2006)

En effet c'est possible. Net Barrier ne sert pas à grand chose, le pare-feu d'OSX est suffisant, tu peux l'enlever. Ou sinon autorise les ports dans Net Barrier.


----------



## Hakton (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai réinstallé les drivers logitech, et voilà ce que ça me met kan jveu faire une capture :






 :blink: 

Si on pouvait m'aider, merci.

Il ya certains contacts ki ne peuvent me voir aussi


----------



## chroukin (5 Juin 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réinstallé les drivers logitech, et voilà ce que ça me met kan jveu faire une capture :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben regarde comme dit dans le message : un autre logiciel utilise peut-être ta webcam, et vérifié qu'elle soir bien branchée


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Le problème c'est que toutt est fait...
Ca marche avc certains contacts, mais pas tous...
Ouais bon, mac et la cam ce n'est pas ça quoi (en tout cas mac/pc je pense)


----------



## chroukin (6 Juin 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que toutt est fait...
> Ca marche avc certains contacts, mais pas tous...
> Ouais bon, mac et la cam ce n'est pas ça quoi (en tout cas mac/pc je pense)


 C'est juste qu'il y a un souci logiciel. Essaie de désinstaller/réinstaller ta webcam en supprimant *complètement* la webcam (préférences comprises). 

Fais pareil pour aMSN.

Tiens-nous au courant 

Petite question : est ce que par hasard les contacts avec lesquels ça ne fonctionne pas ont une version de MSN supportant la webcam ? Ça peut paraître tout con mais des fois les messages d'erreurs n'ont rien à voir, surtout pour les logiciels alternatifs tels qu'aMSN


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

En fait je viens ptet de comprendre.
Dans la configuration cam sur amsn, il ya ecrit ke jai un par feu ou un routeur, le par feu jsuis (quasiment) sur ke je ne l'ai pas, mais le routeur je ne sais même pas où ca se trouve...
Vous pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## chroukin (6 Juin 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> En fait je viens ptet de comprendre.
> Dans la configuration cam sur amsn, il ya ecrit ke jai un par feu ou un routeur, le par feu jsuis (quasiment) sur ke je ne l'ai pas, mais le routeur je ne sais même pas où ca se trouve...
> Vous pouvez m'aider ?


Ben as-tu un routeur déjà ? Ça peut aider de savoir ça


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Oui, activé sur mon compte free.
Obligé pour que ma soeur puisse jouir du wifi. ^^


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Merci. 
C'est une USB


----------



## chroukin (6 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> On reprend...
> C'est une USB ou firewire ?


On reprend... Lis le debut 

Sinon tu as peut etre en effet des ports a ouvrir au niveau de ton routeur mais le fait que pour certains contacts ca fonctionne me semble bizarre. Mais verifie quand meme


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Ce qui est encore plus bizarre c'est que la cam fonctionne parfaitement avec Mercury Messenger...
Donc c'est bien aMsn qu ia encore des problèmes. :hein:


----------



## chroukin (6 Juin 2006)

Tu as regarde pour le routeur alors ?

Et sinon, verifie au niveau du pare feu d'OSX


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai regardé je n'ai pas de par-feu, sur les options routeur (sur le site de free) je ne comprends rien  alors je ne touche pas. lol
Maintenant j'ai Mercury que je viens de découvrir et qui m'a l'air bien mieux que aMsn donc je vais m'en contenter, 
merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## chroukin (6 Juin 2006)

Hakton a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant j'ai Mercury que je viens de découvrir et qui m'a l'air bien mieux que aMsn donc je vais m'en contenter,
> merci à vous pour votre aide.


 Je n'ai jamais essaye Mercury puisqu'il n'a jamais voulu s'installer. maintenant que j'ai mon nouvel ordi je vais essayer sait-on jamais. Mais j'ai lu un peu partout qu'il reclame plus de ressources qu'aMSN, alors je ne sais pas si je vais franchir le pas.


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

OKi, merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Par contre pour les ports ça ne commence pas par 68, ça commence par 192.168.


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Google est ton ami : ici  

Configures ton routeur free comme indiqué sur la page et amsn fonctionnera à merveille.


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Merci.
J'aimerai bien, mais il y a un problème, on dirait que free n'a pas les mêmes options que comme indiqué.
Voici ma fenetre routeur :








et voilà ce qu'il disent de mettre comme données :

Application:     aMSN     
Début:              6800    
Fin:                7000 
Protocol:          à la fois TCP et UDP 
IP:                  xxx.xxx.x.xxx 
Autorisé:          X (Oui/Non) 

Note: xxx.xxx.x.xxx est l'adresse IP de votre machine à partir de laquelle vous tentez d'envoyer ou de recevoir la webcam. 



Ca ne concorde pas...


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Il faut aller plus bas dans la page de free


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Ici ?






Mais je dois mettre les chiffres où exactement ?
Je ne m'en sors pas avec toutes ces cases ! 

Et comment sait-on son adresse IP ?


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Dans la partie plage de ports :

6800 7000 tcp 192.168.X.X (selon ton ip)
6800 7000 udp 192.168.X.X


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Mon IP c'est celle marqué tout en haut ? "IP freebox" ?


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

préférence système -> réseaux -> airport -> tcp/ip


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Voilà, j'ai fait tout comme il fallait et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Je sens que je vais abandonner...


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Tu as bien rebooté la freebox ? L'IP est la bonne ?


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai rebooté et l'IP est celle que j'ai lu là où tu m'as dit de regarder.
Faut il que je redémarre l'ordi aussi peut-être ?


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

A priori non, mais essayes toujours


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Marche toujours pas :s

Et si je chengeais l'ordre de tcp et udp ?


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Ca ne changera rien.
As tu enlevé Net Barrier ?


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai rien.......
Pourquoi ça ne veut pas marcher ???


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Et le pare-feu de Mac OS ?
As tu toujours ce message d'erreur ? 
Quand apparait-il exactement ?


----------



## Hakton (6 Juin 2006)

Voilà mon par-feu :







et ce que ça donne quand je demande à mettre ma cam :


----------



## juliuslechien (6 Juin 2006)

Si tu vas dans le menu de configuration de la webcam qu'est ce qui est affiché ?


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Dans la page que j'ai mis tout à l'heure pour cette erreur ils indiquent de faire cela :



> Dans le Status Log (s'ouvre avec la combinaison CTRL+S lorsque vous êtes sur la fenêtre principale d'aMSN, celle avec la liste des contacts) tapez :
> ::abook::getDemographicField conntype
> 
> Si vous obtenez : IP-Restrict-NAT alors tapez :
> ...



Tu n'as pas un autre routeur que celui de free ?


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Ben je ne connais que ceux de free... Ou je pourrai en trouver d'autres ?


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Entre la freebox et les ordinateurs il n'y a rien d'autre ?


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Ben non... A moins qu'il ne soit invisible. 
Ca ressemble à quoi ?


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Donc tu n'as pas d'autre routeur.
Le routeur de Free est bien configuré.
Es-tu sur que NetBarrer est complétement fermé. Fais un petit tour du côté du moniteur d'activité pour voir s'il n'apparait pas encore.


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Pinaise, mais tous ces trucs que j'apprends avec toi. 
Ou est le moniteur d'activité ?
(dsl de te dérranger quand-même :rose: )


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Applications -> utilitaires -> moniteur d'activité.
Tu trouveras tous les processus qui tournent, si Net Barrer apparait tu le "kill" en ouvrant le terminal (toujours dans applications) et tu tapes "kill et le numéro du processus".


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Il n'y a pas net barrier, mais si tu vois un autre truc louche, dis le moi...


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Je suis malheureusement à cours d'idées.
Je ne vois pas trop où ça cloche.
Tu es en wifi ou ethernet ?


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Les 2 en fait.
Ma soeur utilise le wifi et moi l'ethernet (la freebox est juste à côté de mon ordi).


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Ok, je pensais que tu étais en Wifi, l'IP qu'il faut indiqué sur le routeur free n'est pas réseaux -> airport mais réseaux - > ethernet - > tcp/ip


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

MIRAAAAAAACLE !!!
Ca marche ! Je ne sais comment te remercier juliuslechien !
T'es un chef !
MERCI BEAUCOUP ! :love:


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

:rose: 

Euh des points disco...  

Bonne webcam...


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

Lol Points disco ?
Quest-ce donc ?


Merci encore (je ne te remercierai jamais assez ^^)


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

Points disco


----------



## Hakton (7 Juin 2006)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Points disco


C'est fait. 

N'empêche que c'est un peu abusé tout ce qu'il faut faire pour qu'une cam fonctionne bien avec aMsn... :hein:


----------



## juliuslechien (7 Juin 2006)

En effet ce n'est pas simple mais il faut se souvenir que se sont des développeurs qui ne font pas ça à longueur de journée.
Une nouvelle version totalement refaite est en cours d'élaboration, espérons que la webcam sera mieux intégrée.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Salut, j'ai le même problème que le dernier monsieur, même message d'erreur on me dit que je suis derrière un routeur ou que mon firewall est activé... c'est pas le cas enfin j'ai suivi ce que tu as dit et Net barrier ne fonctionne pas ds le moniteur dactivité et mon ordinateur est relié directement à ma C-box(cégétel box) ... Si tas une solution vu que tu as lair très doué ce serait sympa!!!


----------



## chroukin (8 Juin 2006)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> Euh des points disco...
> 
> Bonne webcam...


Ho ben c'est pas un truc qui se demande normalement ça... :rateau:


----------



## Hay (8 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un pb identique avec aMSN sauf que pour moi pas de pb de drivers vu que c'est la isight intégrée avec mon Imac Intel 20".

En revanche j'ai bien un souci avec mon routeur je pense

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif

mais voilà quels ports faut-il ouvrir, quelqu'un sait?

à propos je ne suis pas sûr d'avir fait la bonne manip pour joindre mon fichier jpeg...


----------



## juliuslechien (8 Juin 2006)

Les ports à ouvrir sont de 6800 à 7000 en tcp et udp. Toute la manip est dans le post.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Oui mais dans les posts ils décrivent comment ouvrir les posts pr une freebox, moi j'ain une C-box! Et c'est où qu'on peut faire ces réglages?


----------



## Hay (9 Juin 2006)

Merci les gars c'était en fait l'adresse IP de mon Imac qui n'était pas la bonne et je l'ai vérifiée via préférences systèmes/ réseau/ IP et ça marche!!!  

En revanche je reste toujours coincé pour regarder free en multiposte...


----------



## Hakton (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je re ici après tellement d'années (lol) mais j'ai de nouveau un problème...
Ma cam bloque au bout d'un moment, et je ne comprends vraiment pas pour quoi...

Je vous mets toutes les images dont on a besoin pour régler le problème, j'ai tout vérifié, et je ne vois pas ce qui va pas...

*Le routeur de la free*







*Le menu connexion de aMsn*






*L'adresse IP de mon Mac*







Merci par avance.


----------



## Hakton (30 Décembre 2008)

J'ai oublié de dire que sur mon macbook la cam marche parfaitement alors que dans les paramètres connexion ya aussi écrit que je suis derrière un routeur...
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce qui se passe ?


----------

